# Dove Shack



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello, I had posted about my doves and their babies in a prior post, but the babies are all grown up now and cages have been outgrown. I have been meaning to build an aviary, its partially done...and a pigeon coop for my two pigeons...I've cut the wood so far.
Well just the other day i happened uppon somethign amazing - it is now known as the "Dove Shack". It was a tossed to the curb kids pay fort, and with a bit of tlc, some screws, and a few modifications its awesome!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

OMG...it's adorable! Who better than you to find such a treasure for your doves!!!
Great job Jeannine...I love it!!!!!!!!! 

My friend did the same thing. She had another friend (besides me...LOL) that gave her their kid's old play house. She did the same as you and turned it into a dove loft too! 

Dawn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How cute!  Our dove loft was once a gazebo.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's adorable. I love it. Great find and very environmentally friendly of you to reclaim something discarded.
You don't want tragedy to strike in your cute little Dove Shack so please do go over the chicken wire with 1/4 inch hardware cloth and screen over that. The reason you need the hardware cloth, is to keep rodents out. If mice get inside they will contaminate the feed and make your birds very sick. If rats get inside, they will kill your doves and eat them. I know from experience, that's a terrible thing to walk in on. The hardware cloth will protect your doves from rodents.
The screen will keep your birds safe from mosquitoes which can make them miserable and can carry the pox virus. Believe me...you don't want to have to deal with that. It's a nightmare.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

getting hardware cloth soon!!!!

there are more precious nummies for rats in the fast food dumpsters nearby, never seen any rats round the house - better safe than sorry.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Make sure you have the loft set up on cinder blocks...or something else to keep it off the ground. This will help keep it dry and keep you doves healthy. 

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Its on a cement slab behind my garage, it fits just perfectly.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I moved the little white guy with the cream ring back into the house, there was an odd number in The Dove Shack, and he was being picked on.


----------

